# What is the situation in Egypt ?



## Shawn002

Though I have followed the events in the past weeks there has been reduced amount of infomation coming out of Egypt. So what is the mood, what is the tempo in Egypt? Is there a business culture, is there unrest with the pace of the governement, are the controling force slowly moving back into postion to negate the extrordinary occurance that have been seen round the world over the last several weeks? As a businessman, I guess what I wonder is if there is opportunity there? Are people there looking to buy/ import/trade/ sell/retail/and market or have they pulled back not knowing what the trade winds may bring?


----------



## Whiskey96

Hi Shawn, if you've been watching the news, you'd have seen that the opening of the Cairo Stock Market has been delayed again - investor jitters at the moment.
Having said that, although people that are thinking of starting new projects have
pretty much put them on hold for now, life seems to be carrying on pretty much
back to normal, apart from the odd "workers' co-operative" marching into management offices demanding pay rises (some are successful - most not....).
Egyptian businessmen are ALWAYS looking for things that will benefit them, no
matter what the situation, so...... your call....

Drop me a pm if there is anything in particular that you are interested in.....


----------



## Sam

The situation in Sharm...

*looks out of window*

It's sunny, it's quiet, people are sunbathing by the pool. Looks good from here 

Many Sharm businesses are still struggling with lack of tourists, so whatever you may be planning I wouldn't look to this end of the market.


----------



## bat

Whiskey96 said:


> Hi Shawn, if you've been watching the news, you'd have seen that the opening of the Cairo Stock Market has been delayed again - investor jitters at the moment.
> Having said that, although people that are thinking of starting new projects have
> pretty much put them on hold for now, life seems to be carrying on pretty much
> back to normal, apart from the odd "workers' co-operative" marching into management offices demanding pay rises (some are successful - most not....).
> Egyptian businessmen are ALWAYS looking for things that will benefit them, no
> matter what the situation, so...... your call....
> 
> Drop me a pm if there is anything in particular that you are interested in.....


Well not sure what you mean by normal .
Due to almost total dis a pearence of police from streets, quite a bit of car hijacking, people getting mugged after leaving banks, no money for imports so no money to pay distributors, no goods, no wages.
Over 1 million returning from Libya,no jobs.
Also looks like there kicking off again in tarir sq,
Police have been told to stay out of universities , so goodness knows what the students are planning for Friday.
And as far as I know no transferes of money out of the country wether that was lifted not sure but still in place as of yesterday.
As was said your call.
Bat


----------



## MaidenScotland

bat said:


> Well not sure what you mean by normal .
> Due to almost total dis a pearence of police from streets, quite a bit of car hijacking, people getting mugged after leaving banks, no money for imports so no money to pay distributors, no goods, no wages.
> Over 1 million returning from Libya,no jobs.
> Also looks like there kicking off again in tarir sq,
> Police have been told to stay out of universities , so goodness knows what the students are planning for Friday.
> And as far as I know no transferes of money out of the country wether that was lifted not sure but still in place as of yesterday.
> As was said your call.
> Bat




No transferring of gold including jewellery..


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> No transferring of gold including jewellery..


Oh my goodness, I bet customs in Egypt are now in receipt of tons of the stuff, as sure all, Egyptians especially, tried and are still trying to get out with it
Oh my gooness.
I also just noticed to day lot of building work I mean loads, was told due to the non existence of police government etc, all the extending of floors either illegal or not licensed are quickly getting done whilst nobodies looking, so in due course lots of collapsing buildings on the way, including were I work, as there doing that now, when last year the government made them tear it down.


----------



## Sonrisa

bat said:


> Well not sure what you mean by normal .
> 
> Bat


I think what she means is situation normal - all fould up. 

I have to say that today police presence in Maadi has dramatically increased, they were everywhere. 
As for transfers, I managed to to transfer a few thousands no problem recently. 

What I find weird is all the painting on the streets, flags everywhere etc etc, it sounds like a lot of propaganda, wonder what is this all about


----------



## bat

Sonrisa said:


> I think what she means is situation normal - all fould up.
> 
> I have to say that today police presence in Maadi has dramatically increased, they were everywhere.
> As for transfers, I managed to to transfer a few thousands no problem recently.
> 
> What I find weird is all the painting on the streets, flags everywhere etc etc, it sounds like a lot of propaganda, wonder what is this all about


Yes spoke to friend in bank who said you can do a business transfere, up to 100000$ if you have all the paper work etc so at least some business will move
Yes all this flag waving for who exactly.


----------



## txlstewart

Our school accounts are deposited into HSBC. Transfers out of country are going (up to $10,000 USD), but one branch manager said that there is a bit of a delay in the funds being deposited at the other end. This was because the Central Bank of Egypt was holding the money in Egypt a full 5 days before executing the transfer.


----------



## bat

txlstewart said:


> Our school accounts are deposited into HSBC. Transfers out of country are going (up to $10,000 USD), but one branch manager said that there is a bit of a delay in the funds being deposited at the other end. This was because the Central Bank of Egypt was holding the money in Egypt a full 5 days before executing the transfer.


Yes business wise I suppose they have to keep the country running,
So banks still earning.


----------



## Eco-Mariner

Apart from Egyptian migrant workers returning from Libya, do you think some of those who fled across the border are from Mubarak's secret forces and part of the million trying to get back, avoiding Gaddafi's bloodbath?

If so, will they be welcome?

Alan


----------



## MensEtManus

No police / security translates in the following for me:

1) Complete halt of my distribution channel. In other words, I cannot sell
2) Suppliers are petrified to send goods. In other words, I cannot manufacture
3) Suppliers have jacked their prices up almost 25%. In other words, when I manufacture I will have to increase prices
4) Labor strikes have completely pissed me off, so I let go all workers who participated in the strike. They gave me "increases salaries or we leave" type of deal. So obviously, I choose the better option. 
5) All things we used to pay 90 days and 60 days after receipt have now become pay on delivery which completely restricts buying anything unless we actually have a customer ready to purchase it

In short, the business situation is in chaos. Without security, there is fear on your assets. What does one do if a truck is stolen on the road? What does one do if the goods are stolen? What does one do if a group of thugs enters your factory and takes over?


----------



## bat

MensEtManus said:


> No police / security translates in the following for me:
> 
> 1) Complete halt of my distribution channel. In other words, I cannot sell
> 2) Suppliers are petrified to send goods. In other words, I cannot manufacture
> 3) Suppliers have jacked their prices up almost 25%. In other words, when I manufacture I will have to increase prices
> 4) Labor strikes have completely pissed me off, so I let go all workers who participated in the strike. They gave me "increases salaries or we leave" type of deal. So obviously, I choose the better option.
> 5) All things we used to pay 90 days and 60 days after receipt have now become pay on delivery which completely restricts buying anything unless we actually have a customer ready to purchase it
> 
> In short, the business situation is in chaos. Without security, there is fear on your assets. What does one do if a truck is stolen on the road? What does one do if the goods are stolen? What does one do if a group of thugs enters your factory and takes over?


Yes, not had the strikes, at ours but yes I think similar story all around,
It seems to be a circle that there's no breaking at the moment.
I just received an email , web site for young Egyptians who need work,
Work for Egyptians only. Written at the top.
Sign of things to come!!


----------



## Whiskey96

Sonrisa said:


> I think what she means is situation normal - all fould up.


That's EXACTLY what HE meant..... 

But the "SNAFU" that I know has a different spelling for the 'F'....


----------



## MaidenScotland

My houseboy has joined a group to help women in our area who need to travel by taxi...as apparently there are numerous attacks now on women in taxis they idea is if a women needs to go somewhere one of the volunteers will go with her and if she can afford it she pays his fare back to "base" if not he gets the mini bus. That is how good things are here.


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> My houseboy has joined a group to help women in our area who need to travel by taxi...as apparently there are numerous attacks now on women in taxis they idea is if a women needs to go somewhere one of the volunteers will go with her and if she can afford it she pays his fare back to "base" if not he gets the mini bus. That is how good things are here.


Find that most unusual, a woman being accompanied by strange boy in a taxi, most men wouldn't allow it, they would send relative or failing that tell her to stay home.
Also it would be easier for woman to go in group.
Also if it is going on does that lead us onto woman not being allowed in the street on there own.


----------



## marenostrum

MaidenScotland said:


> My houseboy has joined a group to help women in our area who need to travel by taxi...as apparently there are numerous attacks now on women in taxis they idea is if a women needs to go somewhere one of the volunteers will go with her and if she can afford it she pays his fare back to "base" if not he gets the mini bus. That is how good things are here.


Maybe cause i'm not working at the mo and don't get out much during the day but here in zam it does not look that bad.

Are any of you considering leaving this place? Is it really that serious?

As a 34 yr old guy i feel safe but these stories are starting to worry me. I want to have some friends over during easter and they are females but reading this stuff makes me worry for their wellbeing once they are here.


----------



## bat

marenostrum said:


> Maybe cause i'm not working at the mo and don't get out much during the day but here in zam it does not look that bad.
> 
> Are any of you considering leaving this place? Is it really that serious?
> 
> As a 34 yr old guy i feel safe but these stories are starting to worry me. I want to have some friends over during easter and they are females but reading this stuff makes me worry for their wellbeing once they are here.


Well the situation changing all the time , am waiting to see what Friday brings.
There already in tarir sq and today's Wednesday!
Maybe they can wait littleWhile longer to book, I don't suppose planeloads coming anytime soon.
Not really considering leaving, but I am going to book holiday flights soon for June, just in case Evan though I had decided aug, in Ramadan, 
And Ramadan in aug in this climate, not a good place to be.


----------



## marenostrum

bat said:


> Well the situation changing all the time , am waiting to see what Friday brings.
> There already in tarir sq and today's Wednesday!
> Maybe they can wait littleWhile longer to book, I don't suppose planeloads coming anytime soon.
> Not really considering leaving, but I am going to book holiday flights soon for June, just in case Evan though I had decided aug, in Ramadan,
> And Ramadan in aug in this climate, not a good place to be.


to be honest i think that now these gatherings are just getting a load of hangers on, people who have nothing to do all day, and just want to make some noise and sometimes cause trouble. Boredom is a nasty thing.


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> My houseboy has joined a group to help women in our area who need to travel by taxi...as apparently there are numerous attacks now on women in taxis they idea is if a women needs to go somewhere one of the volunteers will go with her and if she can afford it she pays his fare back to "base" if not he gets the mini bus. That is how good things are here.


Don't mean to freak anyone out, but any jewelries made of gold need to stay home when you people are out........

Be safe everyone, and sorry about what you people have to go through in here


----------



## MaidenScotland

bat said:


> Find that most unusual, a woman being accompanied by strange boy in a taxi, most men wouldn't allow it, they would send relative or failing that tell her to stay home.
> Also it would be easier for woman to go in group.
> Also if it is going on does that lead us onto woman not being allowed in the street on there own.




The taxi driver is a stranger!


----------



## aykalam

DeadGuy said:


> Don't mean to freak anyone out, but any jewelries made of gold need to stay home when you people are out........
> 
> Be safe everyone, and sorry about what you people have to go through in here


You don't have to apologise...unless you're thinking of taking up a part time job as baltagheya!!!


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> The taxi driver is a stranger!


Are you sure this on the up and up!


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> The taxi driver is a stranger!


Didn't someone in Cairo start up a taxi company with women taxi drivers.....seem to remember reading about it somewhere,but think it was quite awhile ago.


----------



## MaidenScotland

bat said:


> Are you sure this on the up and up!




Yes im sure the taxi driver is a stranger 

Yes its on the up and up... not sure of all the details and this is only for our area I don't know if anyone else is doing it...


----------



## aykalam

marenostrum said:


> Maybe cause i'm not working at the mo and don't get out much during the day but here in zam it does not look that bad.
> 
> Are any of you considering leaving this place? Is it really that serious?
> 
> As a 34 yr old guy i feel safe but these stories are starting to worry me. I want to have some friends over during easter and they are females but reading this stuff makes me worry for their wellbeing once they are here.


I would feel a lot safer if I were a young guy, but this has nothing to do with Jan 25  

Anyway, just to give you an example, couple of evenings back there was an interview on tv (Mona El Shazly on Dream) with a school bus driver. Baltagheya had stopped the bus on the way to their school in Zamalek, not sure where exactly, demanding cash, etc. 

I'm not yet packing any bags, but I'm certainly keeping my eyes peeled!


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes im sure the taxi driver is a stranger
> 
> Yes its on the up and up... not sure of all the details and this is only for our area I don't know if anyone else is doing it...


Ok, but it's not here, in Heliopolis not that I'm aware of
And in this climate, not sure whose got money to take a taxi, prices up of food, companies cutting back.
One of my managers wives works in government office, they put in demands, shorter working , 100% bonus, and transfer to your office of choice.
All agreed to in a phone call.
Were will the money come from for this?


----------



## aykalam

bat said:


> Ok, but it's not here, in Heliopolis not that I'm aware of
> And in this climate, not sure whose got money to take a taxi, prices up of food, companies cutting back.
> One of my managers wives works in government office, they put in demands, shorter working , 100% bonus, and transfer to your office of choice.
> All agreed to in a phone call.
> Were will the money come from for this?


higher taxes


----------



## MaidenScotland

... it's a free for all out there just now.


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> ... it's a free for all out there just now.


Yes quite agree, is this a deliberate policy, and is this the real Egypt that we are seeing, with out an iron fist, the Egypt that's not like the west!


----------



## MaidenScotland

bat said:


> Yes quite agree, is this a deliberate policy, and is this the real Egypt that we are seeing, with out an iron fist, the Egypt that's not like the west!




The curfew has started and there are still cars out on the road, granted not the way it usually is but still cars... these people are breaking the law why are they allowed to get away with it? why are they doing it after all I thought the idea was to get a new and better Egypt.


----------



## marenostrum

aykalam said:


> I would feel a lot safer if I were a young guy, but this has nothing to do with Jan 25
> 
> Anyway, just to give you an example, couple of evenings back there was an interview on tv (Mona El Shazly on Dream) with a school bus driver. Baltagheya had stopped the bus on the way to their school in Zamalek, not sure where exactly, demanding cash, etc.
> 
> I'm not yet packing any bags, but I'm certainly keeping my eyes peeled!


if Baltagheia stops me for cassh, either me or Balthagheia end up in the morgue. I'll take my chances. I hate these types of criminals, wherever they are, scum of the earth. I hope they get a good kick in sometime.


----------



## marenostrum

MaidenScotland said:


> ... it's a free for all out there just now.


sounds like a proper mess.


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> The curfew has started and there are still cars out on the road, granted not the way it usually is but still cars... these people are breaking the law why are they allowed to get away with it? why are they doing it after all I thought the idea was to get a new and better Egypt.


Expect a lot more protests: PM Shafiq is live on tv, talking a lot of :tape2: Very heated debate, he's proving why he's been asked to resign by people, completely incompetent


----------



## bat

MaidenScotland said:


> The curfew has started and there are still cars out on the road, granted not the way it usually is but still cars... these people are breaking the law why are they allowed to get away with it? why are they doing it after all I thought the idea was to get a new and better Egypt.


Think what the kids want and what the army want are not the same, and as for the ones caught in the middle of this well take your choice try to get back to some sort of normality, or just take what you can while you can .
Friday if the expected numbers turn out we might begin to see what the army are about and also diff factions who might start to show there hand.
A week ago people thought good let's get back to normal , but the same people are now thinking this might get worse before it gets better.what came before may just of been the practice run.
I hope that I've got it all wrong!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Just had another look and it is much much quieter and the army is back keeping the bridge access closed..


----------



## bat

marenostrum said:


> if Baltagheia stops me for cassh, either me or Balthagheia end up in the morgue. I'll take my chances. I hate these types of criminals, wherever they are, scum of the earth. I hope they get a good kick in sometime.


No, the army are shooting them , well they were in abour last night one of my managers told me, but for them maybe it's better than being set alight which seems to be a favorite one after getting kicked about, I suppose there's always some one with a light.


----------

